# Clever Coffee Dripper (CCD)



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

For some reason I couldnt get on with this method, every brew smelled fantastic but lacked deliciousness in the cup. Think I had been over complicating technique by watching far too many youtube vids.

Ive now settled on a simple routine which is producing results i'm very happy to serve other people and more importantly im enjoying myself.

Preheat everything and rinse filter with hot water

20g fresh roasted coffee coarsely ground in the porlex (180degrees courser than aeropress).

300 grams water.

Water Temp 93-94-95c (coffee dependant)

Dont bother blooming , just pour water in quickly, evenly wetting grounds in circular motion.

Once 300g water is in place lid on CCD

Wait 2 mins

quick stir of ground on the top, replace lid.

Wait another 2 mins

Plonk on preheated cup, drainage takes about 25-30 seconds

This is getting me some darn tasty cups.

Your recipes guys?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Never tried the CCD - maybe I should invest...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine was an unwanted gift from someone who gave up coffee for medical reasons. Its a cleaner french-press style of brew...way different to V60 but more repeatable results


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Is it fussy about how fast you pour the water over the coffee?

Seems odd compared to all the pour-over kettle and flow restriction non-sense of v60.

Did you try blooming and it had little or no difference?

Thinking about getting one or a v60 cafeor (fine metal mesh and doesn't need filter papers).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The main thing I changed was grind and bloom.

Much courser grind than recipes Id seen elsewhere & I dont bother blooming now. I think it loses too much heat in that 30 seconds.

v60 100% needs a proper pour-over kettle, I dont think CCD does.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Tempting - I am loving my V60 although am still frequently frustrated by the challenge of getting consistent results. Gary, do you think the Clever Dripper enhances the same flavours as the V60 and suits similar coffees?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The cup profile of the CCD is more akin to press-pot / cafetière but obviously clean and free of muck at the bottom of your cup.

The results are consistent for sure & im sure playing with variables will give a pleasing range of cup-profiles


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I decided today to stray from my afore mentioned technique , changing only one variable - time.

I allowed 5 minutes brew time, with my mid-way stir at the 3 minute point.

The result - meh but shame to waste it , didnt enjoy it as much as usual.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I take it back about not blooming. Just made a Yellow Icatu CCD with these variables :

Preheat everything and rinse filter with hot water

19.9g fresh roasted coffee (was end of the bag) coarsely ground in the porlex (approx 135 degrees courser than aeropress).

300 grams water.

Water Temp 95c

Bloomed for 35 seconds then water add in circular motion covering all grounds

Once 300g water is in place lid on CCD

Wait 3 mins

quick stir of ground on the top, replace lid.

Wait another 1 min

Plonk on preheated cup, drainage took about 50 seconds

Ended up with one of the most tasty cups of brewed coffee Ive had in ages.

All the more annoying as I was on a conference call and didnt really pay as much attention as I normally do!


----------

